

Clojure Conj 2011 Early Registration Open - devin
http://clojure-conj.org/

======
kleiba
I don't know what it is, but I've got the impression that Clojure is losing
steam. I actually hope I'm wrong. But it seems after much interest in the
hackerverse, it never really cought on widely. Any opinions? Or even better,
proves to the contrary?

~~~
WildUtah
Clojure will never really gain a lot of steam. As PG has explained [1] lisp is
an advantage only for very smart programers; the majority will never be able
to take advantage of its multiplier effect on innovation.

In fact, your typical Blub programmer probably would lose long term
productivity forcing himself to work in a lisp instead of a language well
focused on his strengths. A Java or C-octothorpe sharply aimed at a coder only
one or two standard deviations smarter than the average person will actually
help him produce some kind of useful output.

But the community and popularity Clojure already has make it the most
prominent lisp around for new projects and give it great long term prospects.
This is the lisp that will be around in twenty years and probably the most
popular lisp for most of that time.

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html>

~~~
MrMan
Truly the comment of a mind many standard deviations more intelligent than the
average smart person. [2]

[2] !!!

~~~
WildUtah
upvoted because the number in square brackets makes it credible.

------
Tiomaidh
Slightly OT, but does anyone know of any CL conferences in the US? Google has
failed me so far.

~~~
mrduncan
I've found Lanyrd to usually be the best bet for finding conferences -
unfortunately, they don't list any either.

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/common-lisp/>

~~~
redinger
I agree with using Lanyrd for tracking conferences.

And to bring this back around ... don't forget to check out
<http://lanyrd.com/2011/clojure-conj/>

